

HN Feature Request: Close comments thread - ssn

A simple -/+ option to close/collapse an individual  thread of comments.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Have you seen this?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1128583>

~~~
jgrahamc
That's incredibly useful. Since it's MIT Licensed I've implemented it on
UseTheSource.

~~~
akirk
Very nice. But the license doesn't give you the right to remove the license
text and copyright notice.

~~~
jgrahamc
You are absolutely correct. In copy/pasting your code I omitted the license.
Having worked on lots of open source software all I can do is apologize
profusely. It was an innocent oversight but it should not have happened. I
have restored the copyright notice. Sorry.

So, mea culpa.

<http://usethesource.com/uts.js>

------
sjs382
I turned the collapsible thread bookmarklet into a greasemonkey script:
[http://gist.github.com/raw/473833/d2c50b643aed41d31da7be269f...](http://gist.github.com/raw/473833/d2c50b643aed41d31da7be269f4126df4465786b/hncollapse.user.js)

------
sandaru1
It would be pretty easy to write a simple greasemonkey script for this.

